# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  نادي الهلال السوداني

## احمر مكة

*التاسيس 
النشأة 
التسمية 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اليس الهلال هو من اسمته شقيقة ادم رجب ؟!!!
الم يكن حري بهم الاعتراف بهذا الامر والتفاخر به ؟؟!!
 ...
 اليس هذا الاسم هو ما كان مسمي به  الطباخ الحبشي الذي سمي الهلال عليه؟
اليس ان المستر كلارك كان في مجلس إداراته ؟؟!
الم يتوراون خجلا عن التحدث في ثوب الوطنية ؟؟!!!
هل الهلال السوداني له علاقة برمز الدين الإسلامي الحنيف 
...
نورد للسادة القراء أن اسم الهلال السوداني 
 وما هي علاقة  الهلال السوداني برمز الدين الاسلامي  وهل له علاقة 

هذه الحقائق اليوم نوردها ليس لجمهور المريخ فقط وانما للجمهور الرياضي وجمهور الهلال بصفه خاصه 

علاقة الهلال برمز الدين  

اولاً رمز الهلال للدين ليس تم في القرون الخيره الثلاثه الاولي لان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم في معني الحديث 
 قال (( خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلون ثم الذين يلونهم )
والهلال اتي بعد الثلاثه قرون الاولي  اخوتي اعيروني العقول والاسماع كي نكشف زيفهم وكذبهم دون عاطفة 
...
وكما اسلفت وذلك لان  أفضل خلق الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم شعارا ؟ ولماذا لم يستخدمه الخلفاء الراشدين من بعده أو حتى خلفاء الدولة الأموية والعباسية فيما بعد..؟
 وبما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا صحابته قد استخدموه رمزا وشعارا لدولة الإسلام فهذا أكبر دليل على أن الهلال لم يكن يوما رمزا أو شعارا للإسلام..
ولماذا لا نجد الهلال اليوم في الكعبة المشرفة وهي أقدس مقدسات الإسلام والمسلمين وبيت الله في الأرض وقبلة المصلين؟ بالتأكيد لو كان الهلال رمزا أو شعارا للإسلام لوجدناه يعتلي الكعبة الشريفة حيث تهوى قلوب المسلمين، وبما أن الكعبة المشرفة لا تحمل الهلال فهذا يدحض مقولة أن الهلال رمزا أو شعارا للإسلام أيضا..
إذا اتخاذ الهلال شعارا للإسلام لا يعلم له أصل في الشرع، ولم يكن معروفا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا في عهد أصحابه رضي الله عنهم، ولا في عهد التابعين، وحيث لا تعرفه القرون الفاضلة، فليس هو من سنة المسلمين، وإنما انتقل إليهم من غيرهم.
قد يحتج البعض بالآية الآتية ويعتبرها دليلا على أن الهلال رمزا للإسلام: (يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ...)
وفي ذلك قال القرطبي رحمه الله في تفسير الآية الكريمة: "تبيين لوجه الحكمة في زيادة القمر ونقصانه, وهو زوال الإشكال في الآجال والمعاملات والأَيْمان والحج والعُدَد والصوم والفطر ومدة الحمل والإيجارات.. إلى غير ذلك من مصالح العباد. ونظيره قوله الحق: "وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب" .. وقوله: "هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدَّره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب" وإحصاء الأهلة أيسر من إحصاء الأيام . أنظر تفسير القرطبي .

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*أمّا النّجوم فقد قال علماء الإسلام خَلَقَ ( الله ) هَذِهِ النُّجُومَ لِثَلاثٍ جَعَلَهَا زِينَةً لِلسَّمَاءِ وَرُجُومًا لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَعَلامَاتٍ يُهْتَدَى بِهَا، صحيح البخاري كتاب بدء الخلق كما قال تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ..) الآية 97 سورة الأنعام، وقال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِير)"

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الهلال والاستعمار التركي العثماني:

تقول العديد من الدراسات "أن الهلال كان شعارا قديما لمدينة القسطنطينية
 معقل الدولة الرومانية، فهو وفقا لمعتقداتهم كان يرمز للقوة والسمو والانتصار
 وعلى هيئته صنعت كعكة (الكرواسون) الشهيرة عالميا، حين فشل الحصار العثماني لمدينة فيينا عام في القرن 16.
ولكن بعد فتح العثمانيين للقسطنطينية وأطلقوا عليها اسم إسلام بول (أسطنبول حاليا)
 ورث العثمانيون الشعار واتخذ الهلال بعدا إسلاميا كرمز للمسلمين يستخدمونه في فنونهم ورموزهم الدينية والاجتماعية وفي أعلامهم الوطنية
...
واستمر الامر  حتى أصبح رمزا للحضارة الإسلامية خلال القرون الخمسة الأخيرة، وتحول الهلال في نظر الغرب من شعار اتخذه الأباطرة الرومان قديما رمزا لهم، إلى شعار يرمز للإسلام والمسلمين
 وكثيرا ما تصدرت عناوين بعض الصحف الأوروبية والأمريكية المتعصبة عبارات تحذر من (الهلال الأخضر الإسلامي)
 ولا سيما في ذروة بعض الأزمات الدولية، ونسي الجميع هذا التطور الذي صحب اتخاذ الهلال كشعار."
وهنا نتوقف قليلا لنراجع أنفسنا فرمز الهلال هو تجسيد حقيقي للاستعمار التركي العثماني ويمكننا القول بكل ثقة إن الهلال بهذا المفهوم يعتبر رمزا للدولة العثمانية التركية وهي بلا شك دولة استعمارية بدليل إن القائد الوطني السوداني الإمام محمد أحمد المهدي انتفض ضدها وفجر ثورة إسلامية وطنية قضت على دولتها بالسودان
 وهنا يمكننا أن نقول بكل وضوح إن نادي الهلال السوداني هو رمزا للاستعمار التركي العثماني الذي قاومه الإمام المهدي وحرر بلادنا منه ومن ظلمه وإرهابه للشعب السوداني..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تخصص كالعادة يااحمر مكة



واصل ياحبيب

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الفتي هلال الحبشي صاحب الاسم 
تقول بعض الروايات إن نادي الهلال في الأصل لا علاقة لاسمه بالهلال المعروف لدى الجميع ويظهر في السماء، بل إن هذه التسمية جاءت تيمنا بفتى حبشي وسيم كان يعمل طباخا لدى أولاد رجب الذين كانوا من المؤسسين لنادي الهلال..
وهذه الرواية تستحق أن يقف الجميع عندها لدراستها ومتابعتها حتى نصل لنسل هذا الفتى وأحفاده ونعرف أين هم الآن؟ وهل رجعوا للحبشة أم لا زالوا بالسودان؟ لأنه لو توصلنا لأحفاد هذا الفتى فربما تتكشف لنا الكثير جدا عن الحقائق التي غائبة عن أجيال اليوم.. وحتى تجد هذه الأسرة حقها من التكريم والاحتفاء من قبل جمهور ومحبي نادي الهلال..


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ما حقيقة تسمية الهلال على فتى حبشي يعمل طباخا: 


لماذا يتنكر الهلالاب لدور شقيقة آدم رجب في تسمية ناديهم: 
وحول دور شقيقة آدم رجب في اختيارها لاسم الهلال تقول بعض الروايات ما يلي:
(كان في حي الشهداء فريق يطلق عليه اسم تيم عباس وفي مطلع عام 1930 اجتمع عدد من الشباب أغلبهم من خريجي كلية غردون التذكارية حمدنا الله أحمد، يوسف المأمون، عبد الرحمن سرور، يوسف التني، فتح الله بشارة، أمين بابكر، آدم رجب، محمد حسين شرفي، بابكر قباني، بابكر مختار، ومحمد عربي.. أجتمع هؤلاء الشبان المثقفون في منزل آدم رجب وأخذوا يتفاكرون ويتبادلون الرأي في اختيار اسم لفريقهم بدلا من اسم تيم عباس وكانت أخت السيد آدم رجب تستمع لحديثهم وتنظر إلى السماء الصافي وتجيل بصرها على صفحة الأفق حيث كان هلال السماء يتجلى متلألئا بنوره الوضاء فنادت على شقيقها وقالت له وسط الجمع لماذا لا تطلقون عليه اسم الهلال فألا وتيمنا بالقمر المنير الوضاء فجاء اسم الهلال للفريق الجديد واختاروا له اللون الأزرق السماوي وحدوة الهلال نصف الدائرية البيضاء لونا للفنلة التي يلعبون بها منذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى الآن....الخ)
من هذه الرواية يتضح لنا الدور الكبير الذي لعبته شقيقة آدم رجب مجهولة الاسم بالنسبة لنا، فلماذا يتنكر الهلالاب لفضل هذه السيدة في تسمية فريقهم؟ ولماذا يهضمون حقها التاريخي في اختيارها لاسم ناديهم؟ لماذا تتأصل عقدة المجتمع الذكوري عند الهلالاب لدرجة أن يحرموا هذه السيدة من حقها الطبيعي، ولماذا يخفي الهلالاب دورها الكبير في تاريخ ناديهم 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الهلال والمستر كلارك 
ومع تعدد الروايات حول معنى الهلال واسمه فمن حقنا أن نتساءل أيضا عن علاقة الهلال بالاستعمار البريطاني الذي جثم على صدر الوطن الحبيب ولماذا كان الهلال ملاذا آمنا لأرباب الاستعمار الانجليزي للدرجة التي سمحت للهلالاب بإدخال مستر كلارك الرجل المستعمر لمجلس إدارة نادي الهلال؟ إن دخول مستر كلارك لمجلس الهلال يهدم أيضا كل دعاوي وأكاذيب الهلالاب حول ارتباط ناديهم بالوطن ومقاومتهم للمستعمر لأن من يقاوم الاستعمار لا يمكن أن يسمح لرجال الاستعمار أن يقودوا ناديهم ولا يمكن أن يفتحوا لهم أبواب ناديهم أبدا..
إن تعاون الهلال مع الاستعمار ورعاية مستر كلارك للهلال وأنشطة الهلال يجعل الهلالاب آخر من يتحدث عن الوطن والوطنية، ويجعلهم آخر من يتحدثون عن مؤتمر الخريجين فليس كل من كان ضمن الخريجين كان وطنيا ومناهضا للاستعمار، والحقيقة تقول إن أشهر وأعظم من قاوموا الاستعمار من الخريجين كانوا من الصفوة بقيادة أحمد خير المحامي وصحبه الميامين..
إن تاريخ الهلال يحتاج للمزيد من الحديث حتى يعرف الجميع حجم الأكاذيب والضلالات التي يعيش فيها هذا النادي ربيب الاستعمار وخريج مدرسته الاستعمارية..
وحتى يعرف الجميع الأصل الحقيقي لهذا الاسم، فهل هو اسم يحمل شعار ورمز الاستعمار التركي العثماني؟ أم هو رمز لذاك الفتي الحبشي الذي كان يعمل طباخا لدى أولاد آدم رجب؟ أم هو من صنع عبقرية شقيقة آدم رجب التي لا نعرف اسمها حتى الآن والتي يتنكر لها الهلالاب ويحاولون أن يمسحوا دورها (باستيكة)...
بالطبع الباب مفتوح للمزيد من الدراسات وللمزيد من التنقيب والنقاش..


*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*يعني تسمية المريخ والهلال كانت بي سبب ( العوين) ،،،،،،،،مصادفه عجيبه
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*سرد تاريخى ممتع 
نتمنى ان تحفظ هذه الوثيقة التاريخية والتى من ضمنها معلومات نرجو اضافتها وهى ان الهلال خلق من ضلع المريخ الاعوج 
اذ رأى بعض المريخاب ان المنافسة ضعفت  بين المريخ وبقية الفرق وحينها أعلن طلعت فريد وغيره بالانضمام لتيم عباس لتقوية المنافسة بين المريخ وتيم عباس
وهى حقيقة يحاول الرشاشات طمسها لانها تؤكد تفوق المريخ على الهلال فى كل شئ
شكرا اجمر مكة
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*و يتمشدقون علينا ... كل حين
                        	*

----------

